# Diggin up bones



## CherryHBombMom (May 18, 2017)

I had to order owl pellets since I have no idea where to find them. We spent the day dissecting and identifying. I'd love to know where to take my girls to find them. My 8 year old is completely fascinated.


----------



## wvdawg (May 18, 2017)

Looks like an interesting activity.  Hope you find some good bones!


----------



## Nugefan (May 19, 2017)

tuff to find , I have only seen a handful in my times in the woods ....maybe some of the zoos in your area may have them ....

or find a falconer in your area ....


----------



## j_seph (May 19, 2017)

Look up Jimmy Tompkins on FB, he is a falconer and may be able to point you in a good direction


----------



## CherryHBombMom (May 19, 2017)

*Thanks!*

Hadn't considered it but I'll try that.


----------



## Wire Nut (May 20, 2017)

Look in barns. We have them all over the floor in one.


----------



## across the river (Jun 9, 2017)

I have seen a few in the woods, but you have to find them before the rain or they fall apart.   You would have better luck buying them, and the once you purchase from the scientific stores have been sterilized.  The ones from the woods have not.   I would get sterilized one for my kid, even if I knew where to find some.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 11, 2017)

Find them all the time in a couple deer blinds.

I go thru them myself....

Believe me, I prefer to enter a blind with owl poop than one with an owl.  Your first inclination in case #2 can get you in trouble or hurt.


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 11, 2017)

*Cool!*



GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Find them all the time in a couple deer blinds.
> 
> I go thru them myself....
> 
> Believe me, I prefer to enter a blind with owl poop than one with an owl.  Your first inclination in case #2 can get you in trouble or hurt.


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 11, 2017)

*True*



across the river said:


> I have seen a few in the woods, but you have to find them before the rain or they fall apart.   You would have better luck buying them, and the once you purchase from the scientific stores have been sterilized.  The ones from the woods have not.   I would get sterilized one for my kid, even if I knew where to find some.



I tend to explore and investigate first and worry about germs later. I do like that these ordered are sterilized. However, I'd like for my girls to learn more about our local owls in their natural element. Im a weird mom.lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2017)

CherryHBombMom said:


> I tend to explore and investigate first and worry about germs later. I do like that these ordered are sterilized. However, I'd like for my girls to learn more about our local owls in their natural element. Im a weird mom.lol



No, sounds like you're a good mom of the type the world could use a lot more of.


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 12, 2017)

*Aw, shucks.*

Thank you.


----------

